# Writing an Tutorial



## Krishs Bettas (5 Feb 2010)

Hi evryone 
I was just think about writing a Tutorial about "Breeding Tropical Fish and Inverts".
I have been breeding many kinds of fish ever since I stated fishkeeping. I have also learnt many tips along the way!
Could any of admins/mods give me the all clear,
Thanks


----------



## danmil3s (5 Feb 2010)

hi mate sounds like a really good idea to me so can i be the first to ask can you do one on cherry red shrimp before i go out and get some and just hope for the best  thanks


----------



## Krishs Bettas (5 Feb 2010)

Sure. I am open to suggestions on what fish/inverts you want me to write about.
However I have not got many pictures of if anyone has any please help me that will be great.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (5 Feb 2010)

Hi Krish's

I dont see any problem with you righting some tutorials. 

Write them up and send them to one of the mods or admin and we will proof read and approve any tutorials submitted.

We appreciate your enthusiasm and input to the site.

Cheers.


----------



## danmil3s (5 Feb 2010)

looking foreword to theses


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2010)

Cherry shrimp don't need anything special to breed!  

I've had no problems getting fish breeding, keeping the fry is what I have trouble with. I've had neon tetras produce fry but I've never been able to get the fish past about 3mm.


----------



## AdAndrews (5 Feb 2010)

ive only bred cherry shrimp and wcmm, but, never come close to anything else, even guppies die on me


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2010)

Guppies are sickly horrible things anyway. 
I've had rainbow fry which I got to a salable size then managed to gas when a lighting timer broke. The article would be great though, I always like the idea of helping the species out for looking nice in my tank.


----------



## danmil3s (5 Feb 2010)

ok ill just t the shrimp what about the neon tetras didn't think homer aquariums would bread them what about rummy nose


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2010)

I haven't a clue what you just said?


----------



## danmil3s (5 Feb 2010)

sorrey tring to do to many things at once ill start from th e beginning writet is hard for me as you've seen  (yaha spell check)

 ill just try the shrimp for now.what about the neon tetras i didn't think they would bread in home aquariums at all, if they will  what about rummy nose tetra.
hope i made more sense.  ill not rush it next time


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2010)

Ahhh I'm with you. I'm dyslexic myself so I know how hard it can be. I've forgotten how to spell my name before!!!  

Dunno, I saw them spawning, cut the leaf off and put it in a large sweet jar with a sponge filter and heater and moss to spawn rotifers off. I added a cup full of water from an outdoor pond we have to get greenwater (I'd read that it helps) and after 3 days in total darkness they hatched, I got 20 fish to 3mm but then they all died when I changed over to fry food from the live stuff that was in the jar. My dad and uncle both have more experience with fishbreeding (my uncle breeds rays and he seems to think tetras need stability and minimum stress to breed and considers them easier than guppies). 

Shrimp are bottom life so they tend to be relitively easy to breed since they live in habitats that are sub par compared to fish, very low water levels etc.

I've never really took particular interest in breeding so I can't tell you about rummynoses.


----------



## danmil3s (5 Feb 2010)

yeah ive never tried to bread my wife tried fighting fish but i think the filter kept braking his nest.i did here cherry shrimp where easy thats why i wanted to have a go. that and my wife's tin foil barbs ate the 40 armno  shrimpi brought  3 weeks ago, the  fish are gone now good home from pre loved but still need shrimp


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2010)

Amano's are very difficult to breed by all accounts. I wouldn't put cherrys with tinfoils! Almost all bigger barbs are ridiculously veracious when it comes to shrimp with them forming part of their natural food chain in the wild.


----------



## danmil3s (5 Feb 2010)

i know i cant bread  Amano's i just didnt know my wife was putting in the barbs other wise i wouldn't have spent the Â£70 after they ate the shrimp the ate the grass then the  Anubias barteri var. nana (2 years in the growing some of it) then some thing i got from the lfs i didn't get the chance to identify so i re homed them asbo fish just like the idea of loads of cherry shrimp


----------

